# Sous vide website



## gnatboy911 (Jan 30, 2017)

I found a website called Serious Eats, they have a large section dedicated to sous vide recipes, tips, etc. Thought I'd share with this forum.

http://www.seriouseats.com/tags/sous vide


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2017)

Normally we don't allow outside links, but since this one is just about sous vide cooking & recipes, I think it will be OK.

I see some recipes on there that I'd like to try.

Thanks for finding this.

Al


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 30, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Normally we don't allow outside links, but since this one is just about sous vide cooking & recipes, I think it will be OK.
> 
> I see some recipes on there that I'd like to try.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that Al, I didn't know.  So normally any link to another website isn't ok?  Just want to make sure for the future.

Nate.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> Sorry about that Al, I didn't know.  So normally any link to another website isn't ok?  Just want to make sure for the future.
> 
> Nate.


It's a very grey area. If it's something that is strictly for informational purposes, it's probably going to be OK.

If there is advertising or it is a competing site, then no. YouTube videos are a no no. But if you have a YouTube video you want to show.

You can embed it in your post & that's alright.

However the worst thing that will happen is one of us will see it & take it down.

Al


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification Al.


----------



## bellaru (Jan 30, 2017)

Good stuff on that sight. 
Thanks


----------

